# Trivia question -- who can answer first?



## PianoCoach (Nov 28, 2010)

What piece did Schubert ask to be performed while on his death bed? (Clue: it was a premier performance)

After about 10 guesses, I'll reply with the answer.


----------



## Falstaft (Mar 27, 2010)

Hmm, if it was a premier, perhaps one of his own posthumous piano sonatas? C-minor? (resisting the urge to go do the easy research to figure out if this is the truth)


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Beethoven's Op. 131 was the last work he requested to hear, but it was NOT a premier performance...


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I agree with Couchie, Schubert requested a performance of Beethoven's String Quartet C-sharp minor Op 131. I think this MIGHT have been a first performance, as this quartet was never performed in Beethoven's lifetime.


----------



## PianoCoach (Nov 28, 2010)

*The answer*

The answer, like both Couchie and Delicious Manager guessed, is correct. Schubert, on his deathbed, requested to hear Beethoven's String Quartet #14 in C# minor (opus 131). A musicologist shared the fact that the work was premiered at Schubert's request and that it was not performed publicly for many years following Beethoven's death (I recall the performance wasn't until the 1850's, but can't find and exact date).


----------

